# Presidential Palaces around the World



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread for the *Presidential Palaces around the World*.


Starting with the White House at Washington DC:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Casa Rosada in Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

(edit)


----------



## wangqi (Jan 29, 2016)

in a number of places they don't even live there.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More on the Casa Rosada, Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On glorious HD:


----------

